# Genelec HTS4B



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Genelec HTS4B*







*Manufacturer Specs*

*Specifications* 



Technical Specifications
SPL
Maximum short term sine wave SPL output averaged from 30 to 85 Hz, measured in half space at 1 meter	≥ 112 dB SPL
Drivers
Bass	12" Active + 2 x 12" Passive radiator
Free field frequency response	18 Hz - 120 Hz ±3 dB
Amplifier power /ch
Bass	400 W
Speaker dimensions (H x W x D)
mm	518 x 483 x 465 mm
inches	20 3/8 x 19 x 18 5/16"
Speaker weight	37 kg (81 lbs)




*Manufacturer Published Measurements*
N/A

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*










*Measurement Methods* 



*16 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 88.8 dB
Distortion at 16.1 Hz, -32.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 21.5407 %
THD+N 61.0083 %
2nd harmonic 16.4715%
3rd harmonic 13.1180%
4th harmonic 1.5583%
5th harmonic 3.4650%
6th harmonic 1.0912%
7th harmonic 0.8824%
8th harmonic 1.5656%
9th harmonic 1.3238%

*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.8 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -14.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.1934 %
THD+N 56.9923 %
2nd harmonic 2.8739%
3rd harmonic 7.4539%
4th harmonic 1.3508%
5th harmonic 5.6885%
6th harmonic 1.0330%
7th harmonic 1.9937%
8th harmonic 0.7810%
9th harmonic 0.4983%

*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 108.9 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -16.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.1852 %
THD+N 87.2380 %
2nd harmonic 5.3118%
3rd harmonic 4.8023%
4th harmonic 3.5802%
5th harmonic 2.7455%
6th harmonic 1.9302%
7th harmonic 2.4143%
8th harmonic 1.3568%
9th harmonic 1.1579%

*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 106.6 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -12.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.9031 %
THD+N 22.7580 %
2nd harmonic 1.8047%
3rd harmonic 2.2311%
4th harmonic 0.2045%
5th harmonic 0.3446%
6th harmonic 0.0704%
7th harmonic 0.1103%
8th harmonic 0.0604%
9th harmonic 0.1085%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.5 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -8.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.9688 %
THD+N 25.4326 %
2nd harmonic 2.3533%
3rd harmonic 1.4351%
4th harmonic 0.7178%
5th harmonic 0.4498%
6th harmonic 0.4270%
7th harmonic 0.3726%
8th harmonic 0.3259%
9th harmonic 0.2676%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 113.0 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -6.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.3837 %
THD+N 31.8130 %
2nd harmonic 1.1032%
3rd harmonic 0.7445%
4th harmonic 0.2345%
5th harmonic 0.1866%
6th harmonic 0.1544%
7th harmonic 0.1290%
8th harmonic 0.0866%
9th harmonic 0.0756%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 114.3 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -4.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.0565 %
THD+N 13.1972 %
2nd harmonic 0.8997%
3rd harmonic 0.6898%
4th harmonic 1.6090%
5th harmonic 0.4370%
6th harmonic 0.2517%
7th harmonic 0.1831%
8th harmonic 0.1600%
9th harmonic 0.2040%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 113.2 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -5.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 0.8366 %
THD+N 4.6619 %
2nd harmonic 0.8128%
3rd harmonic 0.1265%
4th harmonic 0.0775%
5th harmonic 0.0970%
6th harmonic 0.0511%
7th harmonic 0.0509%
8th harmonic 0.0382%
9th harmonic 0.0347%


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Are those all your own measurements? Very nice.

Do you take your measurements outside? I am more than a little curious about your setup and methods, your graphs are all so super clean. What mic did you use?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> Are those all your own measurements? Very nice.
> 
> Do you take your measurements outside? I am more than a little curious about your setup and methods, your graphs are all so super clean. What mic did you use?


Sorry I missed this post. I use the IBK setup, the methodology and testing equipment is listed in The Sub Zone.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

That's certainly a very competent sub! All these subs are making me jealous. Mine just can't do what this one will.

Dan


----------

